

Where start-ups go to get a leg up - thingsilearned
http://www.mercurynews.com/breakingnews/ci_8427181?nclick_check=1

======
garbowza
Very cool. I'm interested to know if the print version has any photos. Anyone
have access to the Mercury News?

